# My new mice are arriving tonight :-)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Cant wait  my new mice are arriving tonight. 8 baby girls, 2 older girls, 16 baby boys and 3 older boys. a real variety of breeds includeing lilac girls, himilayans, texel, piebald and satin to name a few. so a real mix. obviously i will not be keeping everything so once i have picked what i want the rest will be for sale. i shall keep you posted on what i have got


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That is alot of mice, Its really exciting getting your first mice or any new mice good luck.  ive always fancied some lilacs and piebalds keep the younger ones till there colours, fur and shape come out then you can pick the best ones out and give the others good homes if you can.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ooo post photos!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i shall do first thing 2moz. there is a lot to photograph :lol:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

geordiesmice said:


> That is alot of mice, Its really exciting getting your first mice or any new mice good luck.  ive always fancied some lilacs and piebalds keep the younger ones till there colours, fur and shape come out then you can pick the best ones out and give the others good homes if you can.


i know i am sooo excited. there is a real variety. iv got piebalds allready but some more wont hurt  :lol: just love mice :lol:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so the new mice have arrived. i have quite a few black tans, some sealpoint, agouti, broken agouti, siamese and broken black tans. Some mice will be available for sale. 
Currently i have for sale:-
2 x black tan boys - 4 weeks old
3 x broken black tan boys - 4 weeks old.

More will be available soon.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive pmed u about the black tan boys


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yep iv messages u bk


----------

